# Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008



## Bernhard* (1. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Bitte festhalten - folgendes Bild ist mir heute ins Haus geflattert:







- gefangen am 25.10.07 am Inn bei XXX auf Gummifisch
- Länge: 135cm
- Gewicht 54 Pfund!


----------



## profifischer (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Petri. Bist du das auf dem Foto?
So einen will ich dieses Jahr auch fangen.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Bernhard* (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*



profifischer schrieb:


> Bist du das auf dem Foto?



Nein, bin ich nicht.
Habe das Bild von einem Bekannten bekommen, der mit dem Fänger befreundet ist. Da ich den Fänger persönlich nicht kenne, habe ich das Bild anonymisiert.


----------



## moped (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Servus Börnie,

kennst Du die Vorgeschichte auch? Der hat deshalb in dem Gumpen herumgefischt, weil er einige Tage vorher einen Zander mit über 'nem Meter verloren hat!!!

Ich hab nach ca. 10 Nachläufern und einigen Fehlbissen letzten Sonntag auch meinen ersten Saisonhuchen gefangen, da er jedoch nur ca. 60 cm lang war trau ich mich gar nicht das Foto einzustellen, wenn hier so vorgelegt wird!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Turbotail (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Hier der Link dazu:

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Huchenriese aus dem Inn*[/FONT]

http://www.blinker.de/default1.php


----------



## Bernhard* (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*



moped schrieb:


> Servus Börnie,
> 
> kennst Du die Vorgeschichte auch? Der hat deshalb in dem Gumpen herumgefischt, weil er einige Tage vorher einen Zander mit über 'nem Meter verloren hat!!!
> 
> ...



Hihi,
da müssen wir uns dann mal wieder die Karte für den Teil des Inns holen! Aber nicht weiterverzählen wo das war! 

Freilich stellst Du das Bild vom 60er ein! Man kann auf jeden Huchen stolz sein - sind ja keine Saale-Zander, oder so! |rolleyes


----------



## Bernhard* (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*



Turbotail schrieb:


> Hier der Link dazu:
> 
> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Huchenriese aus dem Inn*[/FONT]
> 
> http://www.blinker.de/default1.php



Oje, die hatten es aber eilig. Hoffentlich pilgern jetzt nicht alle nach Marktl. :m


----------



## Leif (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Hallo,

ich finde jeder Huchen hat es verdient gezeigt zu werden.

Also Hut ab vor dem Fänger und ein dickes Petri an euch alle.

Sagt mal, was für ne Schnur verwendet ihr eigentlich

Gruß Leif


----------



## Chrizzi (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

WArum sollten sie? *Der* Fisch ist nun nichtmehr da... da muss woanders nach so ein Riesen gesucht werden


----------



## moped (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Okay, aber es ist noch ein Baby:




Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Bernhard* (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde jeder Huchen hat es verdient gezeigt zu werden.
> 
> ...



Der grosse Huchen wurde auf  17er Fireline gefangen. Bin mir aber sicher, dass da auch Mono- oder FC-Vorfach verwendet wurde. Der Huchen ist nämlich ein reiner Augenjäger und der Inn ist im Winter sehr klar.
Ich verwende momentan 35er Mono. Meinen letzten 85er hab ich mit Geflecht und 3 Meter 35er Mono-Vorfach gefangen.


----------



## Pfandpirat (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*



www.blinker.de schrieb:


> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]"Am 90 Gramm-Bleikopf schweren Bleikopf mit dem eingegossenen Jihaken[/FONT] [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][...][/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]"[/FONT]



Was ist denn das für ein Jig? |bigeyes


----------



## Pfandpirat (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Edit: Doppelpost.


----------



## Wallerschreck (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Ach du schande was ein Viech..herzliches Petri an den Fänger ob meine Bafos auch mal in diese Dimension kommen 

PS: ich würde trotzdem weiter an der Stelle angeln weil der Meterzander ist ja noch drinnen


----------



## Huchenfreak (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Phäät! Hammergeiler Fisch!
@Moped: Fischt du die Kev Sea Spin auf Huchen? Ich hab die jetzt absolut geniale Rute!


----------



## NorbertF (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Was für ein Riesengerät, da bleibt mir die Spucke weg...Glückwunsch zum Fang des Lebens.


----------



## angler0507 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Unglaublich! Was für ein gigantischer Fisch! Da kann man nur gratulieren...


----------



## jerkfreak (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Petri dem Fänger zu dem geilen Fisch!!!

Aber auch an Mopped ein dickes Petri, kannste freilich a stolz drauf sein, nen Huchen fängt man nicht alle Tage und ICH hab noch NIE einen gefangen!!! *heul*

könnt vllt a dran liegen, das die bei uns in der Region net gibt...!? *g*


----------



## Bernhard* (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Phäät! Hammergeiler Fisch!
> @Moped: *Fischt du die Kev Sea Spin auf Huchen?* Ich hab die jetzt absolut geniale Rute!


 
Wo isser denn, der Moped? #c

Ist (noch) ne Black Arrow de Luxe!


----------



## Hackersepp (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Bei uns wurde vor 2 Wochen ein Huchen mit 1,10m und geschätzten 30 Pfund gefangen. (auf Köderfisch)


----------



## Bernhard* (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde vor 2 Wochen ein Huchen mit 1,10m und geschätzten 30 Pfund gefangen. (auf Köderfisch)


 
in welchem Gewässer?


----------



## sa-s (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

hey jürgen,

so a scheena fisch! respekt!

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## steffe84 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

petrie. was ist bie euch mit dem huchen los?
bei uns an der isar wurden schon ein paar kleine gefangen


----------



## Fischer1991 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Ach du Sch****. Was für ein gerät oO. Sowas ist ein Traum fisch. Da kann man gar nichts sagen, auser ein Dickes Petrie ;-) Dickes Respekt von mir.


----------



## Seele (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Hab auch einen gefangen, wollt eigentlich nen Bericht schreibe, komme aber net dazu. Is zwra auch nicht dieses riesen Ding, abre 95cm und 16Pfund hat er auch gehabt. Das wahnsinnige ist nur dass ich ihn mit ner 5/6 Fliegenrute ner 12er Fliege und ner 18er Schnur gefangen hab #c

Bild gibts dann, wenn mir einer sagt wie ich es rein stellen soll, bin normal schon recht Computer fit aber hier find ich gar nix. 


MFG Seele


----------



## AltBierAngler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

neben antworten auf erweitert klicken

-> dann Anhänge verwalten anklicken

-> dann das gewünschte Bild hochladen 

-> und zu guter letzt auf antworten klicken....

mfg chris


----------



## Seele (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Oh man bin ich ein Depp sowas sollte man schon sehen. 

Übrigens im Maul hängt sogar noch der Köder mit Schnur :vik:

Wollt ihr den "kleineren" mit 90cm vom letzten Jahr auch sehen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

@ seele   #6 petri zu dem Huchen ...


ich kenne eine Stelle bei mir in der Isar und habe außer einem Biss auf Gummi als Andenken kein Glück #c... noch kein Glück |rolleyes


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Dickes Petri Seele...die schönen Fischis gibt es bei uns im Norden leider nciht


----------



## Grundangler85 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Petri Seele hab aber mal ne Frage der hat in den minibach da hinter dir gebissen ?


----------



## Seele (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Ne das net, aber da wären riesen Äschen, Forellen und auch ein paar Aale drin. Is aber leider bei Privat.


----------



## hauki (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Schöner Fisch aus der Tiroler Ache:

http://www.ovb-online.de/news/landkreis_rosenheim/art4107,1087305

T.L.
hauki


----------



## flori66 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*



hauki schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch aus der Tiroler Ache:
> 
> http://www.ovb-online.de/news/landkreis_rosenheim/art4107,1087305
> 
> ...



schöner Fisch.
Aber der soll 1,15m lang sein? Sieht irgendwie kürzer aus...


----------



## Living Dead (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

ich finde der sieht eher nach 1,16 aus als 1,15  |rolleyes


----------



## Seele (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Naja, is schon mal wieder schade um den Fisch wenn der Präpariert wird. Weil so ein Ausnahmefisch isses au net.
Is halt meine Meinung

MFG 
Seele


----------



## rob (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

erstmal ein dickes petri euch allen zu den huchen!
sind immer wieder schöne fische,egal wie groß.
ich darf mich jetzt auch stolz mit einreihen
habe heuer endlich meinen ersten huchen gefangen.
drei jahre hab ich es schon erfolglos immer wieder mal an der enns versucht und heuer hat es dann in der donau geklappt:m
guckt ihr hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114933

bin gerade am huchenzopf und streamer bauen mit meinem spezi.
werden nächste woche wieder in der wachau den burschen nachstellen.
freu mich schon darauf.wir warten eigentlich nur auf das richtige wetter...nach der argen kälte sollte es mal wieder ein wenig wärmer werden.so um die 1-2° plus,das wäre perfekt.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Case (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Ich freu mich mit Dir.#6

Petri Heil.:vik:

Eines fernen Tages werde ich bei uns in der Donau einen Huchen fangen. Und bei uns im Neckar einen Lachs. 

Ich glaube fest dran.

Case


----------



## steffe84 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

wollte mal fragen wie die letzte huchensaison bei euch war.


----------



## spinner14 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Geile Fische,wenn man so einen auf ner Skelli hat, hat man bestimmt seinen Spaß^^


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*



spinner14 schrieb:


> Geile Fische,wenn man so einen auf ner Skelli hat, hat man bestimmt seinen Spaß^^




Mit welcher Skelli stellst Du Dir das denn vor? Bei Huchentauglichen Ködern und in den Gewässern liegt das Wurfgewicht wohl bei den meisten Ruten um 100g, das wird mit der Skelli schwierig... #h

Muss den Moped mal besuchen, will auch mal auf Huchen, da sind wir Hessen geograpfisch benachteiligt...|kopfkrat


----------



## bazawe (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

@spinner14

nur würde der Spaß nicht lange dauern.


----------



## stuka (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Hallo an alle Huchenjäger,
hier ein paar sehr schöne Unterwasser Aufnahmen von Huchen in seinem Element 
http://www.bih-ribolov.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=848&Itemid=64

http://www.bih-ribolov.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=850&Itemid=64

Die Aufnahmen stammen aus einem Fluss in Bosnien, der Fluss ist bekannt für seinen guten Huchen Bestand aber leider sind es auch ca. 700km von Stuttgart bis dorthin #c
Grüße
Stuka


----------



## spinner14 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Ja weiß ich,war ja nur win Spaß


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

vor 2 Jahren konnte ich einen ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen von mir in Zenica (BiH) besuchen. Dort waren wir auch angeln und zwar in der Bosna und in der Lasva. Damals hatten wir dort auch einige Huchen (dort heißen sie Hucho Hucho genannt) fangen. Besser gesagt mein Kollege. Ich hatte 2 Abrisse aber dafür jede Menge Forellen.
Das war echt schön da und ich denke, dass ich dort wieder mal hin fahren werde.


----------



## rob (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> (dort heißen sie Hucho Hucho genannt)




ist der lateinische name#h

slowenien ist auch heiss,mein spezi war erst vor kurzem wieder unten.gibt dort einige super huchenflüsse.
lg rob


----------



## stuka (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Wenn Gastangler aus Ausland nach Bosnien kommen, dann wird der Huchen von einheimischen Angler tatsächlich Hucho Hucho genannt weil mit dem einheimischen Namen (Mladica) können halt viele nichts anfangen. Slowenien hat auch einen sehr guten Huchen Bestand und sehr schöne Reviere um Huchen nach zu stellen, aber die Preise für so ein Ausflug............. naja wer das nötige Kleingeld hat, hat in bestimmten slowenischen Angelrevieren auch fast eine Fang Garantie...........
Diese Unterwasser Aufnahmen wurden in einem Fluss namens Una (Nord-West Bosnien) gemacht und der bestand an Huchen ist sehr, sehr gut. Die Preise sind auch human aber die Entfernung halt..........Es wurde eine Bestandsaufnahme gemacht und wen ich die Zahlen hier reinschreibe dann werden mich manche von euch für nicht ganz "glaubhaft" halten


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

@Stuka
Kommst Du von dort oder hast da schon mal geangelt???

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Die Videos sind ja richtig klasse, nur frage ich mich wie da jemand aus dem "Gerümpel" und Abfallbergen so einen Fisch herausdrillen will, geht doch allermeist ins Unterholz.


----------



## stuka (1. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Ich bin gebürtige Bosnier der seit über 20 Jahre in Schwabenländle lebt, war schon in ganz Bosnien Kreuz und quer angeln, aber leider noch nicht in der Gegend wo diese Unterwasser Aufnahmen gemacht worden sind. Und das habe ich diesen Sommer vor, es ist nicht alleine wegen den super Huchen Bestand, sondern weil man dort noch Plätze findet wo die Natur noch intakt ist. Mann kann noch viele Fischarten fangen die auch von dort stammen und die es nur dort gibt (autohtonen Arten von Äschen, Bachforellen........) 
AngelDet@ hast recht es ist nicht gerade einfach dort ein Fisch zu fangen geschweige denn noch zu landen..........Aber die Huchen unternehmen auch kleinere Wanderungen um zu jagen oder im Sommer werden Sauerstoff reiche Flussabschnitte gesucht......... die Aufnahmen sind tagsüber gemacht worden wegen der Sicht, Lichteinfall .... im Sommer werden die meisten Huchen wehrend der Dämmerung und sogar in der Nacht gefangen, an ganz anderen Stellen. Mann muss nur zu richtige Zeit an richtige Stelle sein


----------



## Ollistricker (1. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Tolle Aufnahmen und ein super Fischbestand wenn man das so sieht. 
Schade nur das der Fluss als Müllhalde benutzt wird. Wenn ich sowas sehe könnte ich echt :v


----------



## stuka (1. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Die Aufnahmen wurden in einem Stadtgebiet gemacht(ca.40-50 tausend Einwohner), wodurch der Fluss fließt. Und so sieht es leider in fast jeder Stadt auf dem Balkan, traurig aber wahr........ Das gute ist wenn man nur paar Kilometer raus geht aus der Stadt, vor allem in Richtung Oberlauf, sieht es wieder ganz anders aus. Da ist die Natur noch ganz intakt und wunderschön. Werde versuchen ein paar Bilder zu finden um sie hier reinzustellen.


----------



## stuka (1. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Ein paar Bilder von der Natur


----------



## stuka (1. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Und damit wir nicht von Thema wegkommen noch ein paar Bilder von den Fängen letzte paar Jahre


----------



## Dart (1. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Dem König der Salmoniden war es hoffentlich nicht zu warm neben dem Heizkörper.


----------



## rob (1. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

alles klar!auf auf nach bosnien:m
danke für die eindrücke!
lg rob


----------



## Pikepauly (1. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Danke für die Fotos!
Toller Fluss, tolle Fische!


----------



## salmo hucho (2. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

und noch schönere Fotos


----------



## Fischpaule (2. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Moin 
Zumal ich Huchen noch nie in meinem Leben life gesehen habe, bin ich echt fasziniert und dann gleich solche Brocken..

#6





stuka schrieb:


> ...(autochthonen Arten von Äschen, Bachforellen........)



#h


----------



## stuka (2. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*



Dart schrieb:


> Dem König der Salmoniden war es hoffentlich nicht zu warm neben dem Heizkörper.


 
Sehr gut beobachtet, es gibt wirklich schönere Plätze um Bilder von solche Fischen zu machen. 
Das Bewusstsein bei sehr viele Angler aus der Region hat sich in letzten Jahren sehr positiv gegenüber der Kreatur Fisch geändert . Zum Beispiel werden meistens nur Trophäen Fische entnommen um sie zu präparieren............Und etwas ganz wichtiges hat man auch gemacht, die Flussabschnitte wo der Huchen Bestand überdurschnittlich groß ist, da hat man Angelreviere wo es Catch&release Pflicht ist, und das gute ist die meisten Angler halten sich auch dran. Ein Angelverein macht Werbung so ähnlich " Catch&Photo und release"
Ich hoffe das ich euch im August auch ein paar schöne Bilder präsentieren kann


----------



## salmo hucho (3. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

und noch einige Fotos


----------



## Dart (3. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*



stuka schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich euch im August auch ein paar schöne Bilder präsentieren kann


Dann jibbet es sicher jede Menge "Standing Ovation" zu diesen herlichen Fischen
Petrie, Reiner


----------



## fischerblut (4. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

@ Moped

Was hast Du mit dem Fisch gemacht?


----------



## Daserge (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

also auf der Blinker Homepage ist auch gerade wieder ne News über nen 44Pfund Huchen.

OK super Fisch aber wie ich finde sieht das Bild einfach nur nach Fake aus?

Wie seht ihr das!


----------



## SebastianHH (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Hast recht sieht irgendwie merkwürdig aus.


----------



## stuka (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Hier eine sehr schöne Video Aufnahme die den Huchen beim Leichen zeigt
http://www.bih-ribolov.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=988&Itemid=64
Ich weis das es nicht unbedingt was mit dem Thema Huchenfäng zutun hat, aber solchene Aufnahmen sind so selten, das ich sie euch einfach zeigen muss


----------



## huchen66 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

http://www.mein-fang.de/berichte/Rekordhuchen_aus_der_Isar_bei_Geretsried.htmlhttp://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=49026
Ich habe noch einen, vom letzten Jahr.. 
In ein paar Wochen, wird er wohl bei uns im Wohnzimmer hängen ! 
Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## jerkfreak (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Alter Falter, is das ne Klamotte...! 

Hatte von dem glaub ich in irgend ner Angelzeitung (oder wars hier im Board) damals als du ihn gefangen hattest, was gelesen, kann das sein!?


----------



## Fabi_ (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

petri zu dem brocken ;-D


----------



## Fabi_ (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

hab mal ne frage: ich hab mal im blinker oder so gelesen (sonderheft: salmoniden), dass der huchen schon so manchen haken einfach "abgebrochen" hat. stimmt das?


----------



## Seele (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Ja das stimmt, drum immer nur mit bestem Material auf Huchen fischen. Vor allem wärs schade wenn so ein Fisch durch zu schwaches Material abreißt und verendet.


----------



## Fabi_ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

des wär echt schade :CC


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

warum sind Huchen eigentlich nicht geschützt? Ich sehe die lieber im Wasser als im Wohnzimmer. Sind die bei so zahlreich vertreten? Klärt mich mal bitte auf.


----------



## Fabi_ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

hier in diesem thread hat mal einer geschreiben dass eine 0,35 mono reichen würde. stimmt das? ich hab mal solche rekordhuchen gesehn!!! die wogen zum teil 20-30kg!!!!


----------



## Huchenfreak (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Für Huchen bis ca. 15 Pfund reicht vielleicht eine 35er. Ich persönlich fische mit einer 50er Mono und das ist auch gut so #h


----------



## Fabi_ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

sind huchen eigentlich kampfstark?


----------



## Huchenfreak (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Kann man nicht pauschalisieren. Einige lassen sich rausziehen wie ein nasser Sack, andere verlangen einem alles ab. Hängt immer vom Gewässer und der Größe ab. Tückisch ist vor allem die Art, wie sich der Huchen wehrt, drehen sich ständig und explodieren oft noch einmal kurz vor der Landung, wenn man sich schon sicher ist das der Fisch müde ist.


----------



## Fabi_ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

ahhhh ok


----------



## SaaleFang (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

in der saale gibt es fast keine Zander mehr(bei Camburg)


----------



## Seele (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

Also ich fische eine 13er geflochtene (nicht gerade optimal wenns gefriert, aber dann muss man halt auf Mono umsteigen) die ist bei mir völlig ausreichend weil keine Äste oder der gleichen zu erwarten sind (Fliegenstrecke nur von Nov-Dez Kukö ab 20cm erlaubt) Also ne 35er Mono halte ich schon für seeehr knapp diemensioniert. Vor allem stehen Huchen meißt in reißender Strömung mit vielen Hindernissen. Lieber etwas dicker, wie gesagt dem Fisch zuliebe.
Ich habe dieses Jahr bei uns auf einer Strecke von ca. 1km 4 Huchen gesehen, allerdings leider nur kleine bis ca 85cm. Häufig gibts diese Fische nirgends mehr nicht mal im Lech und der Drau. Aber dort sind sie noch vorhanden. Ich wäre auch für eine komplette Schonung, da selbst 1 Huchen pro Saison schon zuviel ist wenn gleich 5 oder 10 Leute einen fangen. Ist natürlich auch Gewässerabhängig. 

Und Kampfstark sind sie ja, die bestehen ja nur aus Muskeln


----------



## Fabi_ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Huchenfänge Saison 2007/2008*

dann ist das fleisch besimmt auch sehr zart


----------

